# Hackintosh



## BenBen1812 (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour a tous et toute:

Alors voila il y a un moment que j'ai envie de faire un hackintoch  .

Le gros problème c'est que je n'ai pas de mac ni aucun ami qui en ai un. En regardent sur le net j'ai vue que l'on pouvait installer OS X Mountain Lion en virtuel avec  VMware Workstation mais en étudient bien les tutoriel je me suis rendu conte que mon fichier dinstallation est en ".dmg" alors que le fichier utiliser dans les différent tutoriels que j'ai plus regarder est lui en ".vmx". Donc je voudrai savoir comment on faire pour convertir le "dmg" en "vmx" pour pouvoir réaliser linstallation virtuelle et  faire une clé USB dinstallation.

Ensuit mon ordinateur est récent et je les monter moi même donc je pense qu'il est possible dinstaller Mac OS X Mountain Lion sur un ssd en plus de celui que j'ai déjà sur mon PC qui tourne lui sous Windows 7 de sorte a avoir les deux OS d'installer chaqu'un sur sont ssd et d'avoir le choix au démarrage. Je mets la configuration pour que vous me dites si c'est possible:

Carte mère:
- Type de processeur                       QuadCore Intel Core i5-2500K, 3400 MHz (34 x 100)
- Nom de la carte mère                    Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3P  (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-                      E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Video,  Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394) hydrid EFI technology
- Chipset de la carte mère                 Intel Cougar Point Z68, Intel Sandy Bridge
- Mémoire système                            8109 Mo  (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
      DIMM3: Kingston 9905403-449.A00LF                 4 Go DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
      DIMM4: Kingston 9905403-449.A00LF                 4 Go DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
- Type de Bios                                    Award Modular (02/21/12)
- Moniteur:
      Carte vidéo                                   AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series  (2048 Mo)
- Stockage:
      Contrôleur IDE                               Contrôleur Serial ATA standard AHCI 1.0
      Contrôleur IDE                               Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express
                                                             Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
      Contrôleur de stockage                  A8FGF0QP IDE Controller
      Contrôleur de stockage                  OCZ 10xx SCSI Controller
      Disque dur                                      ATA OCZ-REVODRIVE3 X SCSI Disk Device  (223 Go)
      Disque dur                                      M4-CT128M4SSD2  (128 Go, SATA-III)
      Disque dur                                      ST2000DM001-9YN164  (2000 Go, 7200 RPM, SATA-
                                                             III)
      Disque dur                                       WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 ATA Device  (2000 Go, 
                                                              SATA-III)
- Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         223.6 Go (38.5 Go libre)
      E: (NTFS)                                         119.2 Go (119.1 Go libre)
      F: (NTFS)                                         1863.0 Go (1462.5 Go libre)
      L: (NTFS)                                         1863.0 Go (36.0 Go libre)

Donc voila un résumer et d'après ce que j'ai plus voir sur le net c'est compatible avec Mac OS X mais es-que c'est possible d'avoir les système sur le même ordinateur comme sa et comment bien faire linstallation merci. Voila je pence ne rien avoir oublier.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (13 Août 2012)

Hello

Pour ta question sur Mountain Lion en virtual, je ne sais pas. Les fichiers .dmg sont des fichiers utilisés sur Mac, ce sont des "conteneurs". En gros ils contiennent d'autres fichiers.
L'extension .vmx est réservé à VMware, c'est probablement l'extension pour les disques durs virtuels ou les fichiers de configuration des machines virtuelles. 

Si tu n'as pas de Mac, ça ne va pas être facile d'installer ton hackintosh ! Il te faut en effet un Mac OS X pour créer ta ou tes clefs USB bootable. Une VM pourrait à priori faire l'affaire.
Je n'ai jamais essayé d'installer OS X sur une VM... mais tu dois trouver plein de tutos sur le Web.

En tous cas pour installer Mountain Lion, il faut l'acheter, et on ne le trouve que sur l'App Store. Pour avoir l'App Store, il te faut donc Snow Leopard ou Lion. Tu peux trouver ces deux là dans le commerce mais ce n'est pas évident. 

Sinon ta carte mère est bien compatible. La carte vidéo je ne sais pas... 

Et oui, c'est parfaitement possible d'avoir les 2 OS sur la machine. Bien évidement tu ne peux en booter qu'un seul à la fois.


----------



## itOtO (13 Août 2012)

Salut,
Pour ce qui est de ta config elle est parfaitement compatible avec OSX, sauf au niveau de la carte graphique... tu peux l'activer pour avoir l'affichage mais sauf erreur de ma part tu n'auras pas l'accélération graphique (après ça fait un moment que k'ai pas regardé donc certains ont peut être trouvé une solution...), mais bon tu peux toujours utiliser le Intel HD 3000 de ton processeur.
Pas de soucis non plus pour installer chaque système sur un SSD.

Pour la création de ta clé d'installation tu peux installer OSX sur une machine virtuelle sous Windows, que ce soit avec VMWare ou VirtualBox. Pour le premier je ne sais pas trop comment ca se passe, mais pour le second il faut une version CD d'OSX pour l'installation, ce qui oblige à télécharger une disto iatkos ou autre pour Lion et Mountain Lion vu qu'on ne les trouve pas sur cd... Plus d'info pour l'install avec virtualbox ici: http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/07/mountain-lion-virtualbox.html


----------

